# Kick Bag?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I was thinking of getting back into Tae Kwon Do my wife said no because I'm on Blood Thinners.

I asked her about just getting a Kick Bag? And she said no because of the same reason.

Is she right or what if I wear padding?

big rockpile


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I would definitely run this by your doctor, first.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I kicked my bag out in 88. Now I gotter back lol


----------

